# Polymer Clay Teeth = Easy & Glow in the Dark!



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Hey Halloweenies,

I made a quick how-to on making polymer clay teeth fast and easy. They also glow in the dark, but look white under normal light.






and part two:






There are more details on my how-to blog, so come on by!:zombie:


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Good job DC. Mixing the clay is an excellent idea. Also glad to know your not a gang member.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I think that it's an important distinction to make. Non-gang affiliation.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

That was an awesome how to. Thanks so much for taking time out to give such a detailed tutorial.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Secrets revealed!
Thanks DC...I always enjoy watching your techniques


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love the little aside on insurance coverage (or lack thereof). And the temperature in your apartment. And detailing off camera to waste our time.

I think the fish with the huge long pointy teeth that live in the deep ocean are called lantern fish.

Oh, and nice tutorial


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Great how-to DC....thanks


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks for that how-to ... very nice!


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice.. Thanks for the tutorial. May I ask where you got the foam skull?


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

pagan said:


> Nice.. Thanks for the tutorial. May I ask where you got the foam skull?


It's one i made from a mold of a lindberg skull.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

thanks DC nice tutorial


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Sweet!! I have a silicone mold and support shell made from a lindberg.. I'm just waiting on some various trial kits of "foam-it" to arrive to start casting some stuff. Thanks.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Great tutorial. I'm gonna have to give this a try.


----------

